# 1953 Hudson Hornet Club coupe preview



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a link to photos of the Moebius 1953 Hudson Hornet mock-up. Once again this is the tooling mock-up not a test shot. This gallery is a mixture of photos of the mock-up at various stages of development. This kit is planned for 4th quarter of 2010. 
http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Cars/1953-Hudson-Hornet/13100152_qx6xw#949702284_PyqcD


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sold!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'll definitely be in for a few of these beauties!! I LOVE it!!

Chris.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Very, very cool!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not normally a car kit guy, but this is one I'll be looking for!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> I'm not normally a car kit guy, but this is one I'll be looking for!


Me too. My wife's father was a mechanic and this was the family car that he loved. Guess I'll have to do this one for ol' Frank. Oh well...


----------



## the ghoul (Jul 31, 2010)

my seventy year old father has been waiting for any information on this kit. thank you for making his weekend.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I like the detail on the car undercarriage. Is this Moebius first car kit?

Any plans for a 1960 4 door Impala?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for posting the photos, Dave. My dad loved Hudsons, so I'll be building this one for him.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not a big car fan, I only built 6 or so as a kid, mainly show rods and a dragster (Tarantula). But I must say, I really like this one!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A Big Bad Bear........great!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Really cool. Hopefully a sedan will follow... if not I am sure someone like Modelhaus will offer a resin body.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PL - er -Moebius makes _cars_?!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got to repeat some of the thoughts so far. I am not normally a production car guy but the accuracy and the detail might just get me to pick up one of these. There is an old guy who has a few acres right next to where I live on Merritt Island,FL. I do computer work for him and on those acres of exotic fruit trees, he has 3 or 4 medium size storage garages. In one of them he has a car very similar to this one. He said he got in from South America. It is not in very good condition and needs a major restoration job. I am going to have to ask him what exactly it is as there are many similarities as I recall.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

wow! What scale?
Steve


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope its 1/24 or 1/25 coz I will have one. In memory of Paul Newman!

B


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its 1/24/25


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

OMG! It's "Doc Hudson" from Disney/Pixar's "Cars"!!!!

Larry:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Exactly! I see JT Graphics (or someone else) doing eyeball decals for the Hudson once it's out


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's a fantastic idea for Moebius to fill the gap in missing cars.Especially a few somewhat exotic ones that will be greatly appreciated by model car collectors.Variety in model kit manufacturing is what makes a model manufacturer both unique and most likely prosperous.Now if only a set or two of about a dozen or so 1/25th scale figures per set,with possible optional parts could be issued,it would be great.One of them,1950's or so,hopefully.:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> It's a fantastic idea for Moebius to fill the gap in missing cars.Especially a few somewhat exotic ones that will be greatly appreciated by model car collectors.Now if only a set or two of about a dozen or so 1/25th scale figures per set,with possible optional parts could be issued,it would be great.One of them,1950's or so,hopefully.:thumbsup:


Agreed. Looks a lot like a move from a company that is looking to expand and capitalize fully the market that is clearly worth exploiting. More power to them!
The affordable scale figure market would seem like another niche market. Moebius provided a topnotch resin pilot for the MK II. Figure sets in 1/24 or 1/32 (MK II) for the car and sci-fi kits would add another dimension to the static car/ sapcecraft kits. Probably a marginal proposition for a company like Moebius but the selection of aftermarket stuff, and a handful of producers like Academy, and overseas recasters, is limited and in most cases is more expensive than the kits themselves. There is obviously a fairly large "accessory" market; it would be nice if it were more affordable. Just a thought.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

This appears to be a great first effort into cars for Moebius. I plan on a Grand National version of the kit. The 300 will get the racing treatment also. I look forward to picking uo both the Hudson and 300.

I hope these are successful issues that lead to more cars, especially some that have not been kitted before.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I've only built two cars: The PL/Aurora Batmobile and a 1971 Plymouth Duster (owned one of these during my misspent youth). But I will be doing a third, namely this one. Really nice.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Check out Leno's '53 Hornet. If this doesn't psych you I don't know what will.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Exactly! I see JT Graphics (or someone else) doing eyeball decals for the Hudson once it's out


I could make those in computer die-cut vinly. Just peel and stick. Pretty easy to do.:thumbsup: Just like all of my other vinly decal sets. If anyone needs a set, when this kit arrives, just drop me a PM. I'll be happy to take care of you.
Bob


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd like to see a 50's "Stock Car" option for this kit. Wouldn't take a lot, wheels and tires, straight pipes maybe, decals. "Stock" meant STOCK back then you know. I'm pretty sure, when it comes to car kits, the ones with multi build versions sell better than stock only kits do too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I really like the look of that car. There are a lot of really cool models from the late thirties up through the early fifties that you don't get in model car kits so this will be a most welcome addition.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Diorama bound...*

Yeah, this one is yelling for a diorama! A cool desert scene, with rocks that look like car parts? A scratchbuilt garage like the one in the movie?

Lotsa possibilities. I'll purchase one of these.

Fred
www.modelersresource.net


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Yet another one I'll be shelling out money for. Bring it on!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Brilliant job so far!!! I don't build many cars but I do want this Hudson!



Bobman said:


> I could make those in computer die-cut vinly. Just peel and stick. Pretty easy to do.:thumbsup: Just like all of my other vinly decal sets. If anyone needs a set, when this kit arrives, just drop me a PM. I'll be happy to take care of you.


I'd be up for a set of those, including some for the King kit I've had sitting in my "half done" pile for almost a couple years. 
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/The King/


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> Check out Leno's '53 Hornet. If this doesn't psych you I don't know what will.


Now that is a fantastic site to get ideas for finishing this when it comes out. Lots of great pictures of Leno's Hornet. I haven't built production car models in a long time (like 40+ years ago when I was a young teen) but this model looks so well done and detailed that I will add it to my stack of custom show car models. And when I do it I think Leno's will be the vehicle I use for finishing mine.

Bob


----------

